# Largest Gouge! أكبر حفارة بالعالم



## مؤمن عاشور (23 مارس 2007)

Largest Gouge! أكبر حفارة بالعالم 
*Made in Germany*

حفارة ألمانية الصنع يبلغ ارتفاعها 95 متر و طولها 215 متر و وزنها 45000 طن و استغرق تصميمها خمس سنوات
بتكلفة تقدر بـ100 مليون دولار علما بأنها قادرة على حفر عشرة أمتار بالدقيقة و تظهر بالصور و هي في طريقها لمنجم فحم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (24 مارس 2007)

لم يعجبكم الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## يحيى الاسدي (25 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على الموضوع الشيق والصور جدا رائعة


----------



## evyap (25 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل ويا ريت نعرف نصمم مثل هذه الحفاره


----------



## omarbog4 (25 مارس 2007)

this soooooooo osome mann


----------



## المتكامل (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكى على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## رؤى المدينة (25 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى واتمنى المزيد من المعلومات عن مختلف الحفارات وخاصة الهيدرليكية:12:


----------



## العرندس (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم .. مؤمن أحمد عاشور

تحية طيبة وعطرة لك .. وبعد .. 

الموضوع رائع .. ولكنه مكرر !!

إذ أنه سبق التحدث فيه والتطرق إليه بأكثر من هذه الصور .. في موضوع بالقسم .. 

هذا ولك جزيل الشكر .. 

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## كريم غانم (3 أبريل 2007)

*الحفارات الهيدروليكيه*

السلام عليكم يا(روى المدينة)
ارجو ان تحددي اي جزء من اجزاء الحفارة تريدين ان تعرفي
وارفق اليكم هذه الصورة 
وارجو التواصل من الاخوة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## alsaedm (3 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز جزاك على هذه الصور واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك لما تحبه ويرضاه وان تزيد الملتقى من المواضيع الحسنة


----------



## salwan (22 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن
واغفر لنا وارحمنا
م.ســـــــ الاسد ـــــلوان


----------



## nabil2009 (22 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------

